# Spay - Did your poodle wear a cone?



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Well, I finally booked Peggy’s spay. I’m still feeling all sorts of anxiety about it, but most pressingly I’m trying to process the advice I just got from our vet: She wants Peggy wearing a cone for _two full weeks _after the surgery. This seems excessive to me, but I know the itchy late-healing phase can be the most challenging.

If your poodle didn’t wear a cone, what method did you use? Did you use something different during the day vs. the night?


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I tend to interpret advice like this to mean, "be prepared to prevent Peggy from biting her stitches for up to two weeks." The method may vary and the duration/timing may vary. I no longer remember how I cared for Mia, but IIRC they only bothered her once or twice during the recovery period, and I was able to redirect her attention. I don't recall her wearing a cone (or other device) for more than a few hours (probably towards the beginning when I was figuring out what she really needed). Likewise, you may discover that her stitches only bother her at night, or when she's tired, or when she's bored, and find a non-cone solution.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Hahaha do you remember Annie's glued on bandage?

But to be honest, I would much rather the bandage and the upside down t-shirt than a cone. She shuts down and is afraid in a cone. My dad's dog was also recently spayed and did the bandage and then t-shirt method successfully.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

Misha wore a cone for maybe 9 days after his surgery. But next time I think I'll invest in a recovery suit. The cone seemed to rub his ears and cause raw spots.


----------



## NJ Bob (Jan 9, 2020)

I just posted on this subject in another thread (Olive's spay).

Instead of a cone consider a onesie, I'm sure you dog will be happier; ours was.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

Hi, wondering how old Peggy is now? I've scheduled a neuter for my 22 month old male toy poodle, and I'm also nervous. I'm hoping I've waited long enough....


----------



## Searcher (Aug 7, 2009)

We used a few t-shirts, one on the front & then cut out some for the back. You do have to tie up the back of the t-shirt somehow but can make it work. 
(She froze with a cone & would not move, didn't matter what type of cone we tried.)
You can order a surgery suit, dog recovery suits, dog t-shirts on Amazon - they have all types. Wish we had done that years ago.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

LoveMyRedToyPoodle said:


> Hi, wondering how old Peggy is now? I've scheduled a neuter for my 22 month old male toy poodle, and I'm also nervous. I'm hoping I've waited long enough....


She’ll be 20 months this week and just a few weeks shy of 2 years old on spay day. My biggest fear is temperament changes.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

NJ Bob said:


> I just posted on this subject in another thread (Olive's spay).
> 
> Instead of a cone consider a onesie, I'm sure you dog will be happier; ours was.


My worry with the onesie is that she’d be able to get her nose into the leg holes. I wonder if there’s a kind with some leg coverage?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’ll be 20 months this week and just a few weeks shy of 2 years old on spay day. My biggest fear is temperament changes.


I’ve seriously never had an unpleasant temperament change in one of my dogs after a spay. She’ll be less hormonal, so that can’t be bad... 

Beckie wore a cone for a few days but I mostly took it off during the day when I was watching her. I quickly found an alternative (baby onesie) and she was fine with it during the night. Just don’t make the mistake of trusting her not to lick. Because they all would if they could.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> I’ve seriously never had an unpleasant temperament change in one of my dogs after a spay. She’ll be less hormonal, so that can’t be bad...
> 
> Beckie wore a cone for a few days but I mostly took it off during the day when I was watching her. I quickly found an alternative (baby onesie) and she was fine with it during the night. Just don’t make the mistake of trusting her not to lick. Because they all would if they could.


Peggy’s third heat has been absolutely heavenly. Just a chill, snuggly, dream poodle. If spaying her captures this energy, I will be sooooo happy.


----------



## NJ Bob (Jan 9, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> My worry with the onesie is that she’d be able to get her nose into the leg holes. I wonder if there’s a kind with some leg coverage?


It’s possible but Lucy didn’t try to do that. I guess if it fits snugly enough that shouldn’t be a problem.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I only have Lacey to go off of, but she didn’t have a change of temperament. She became more cuddly with me in what seemed a very sudden way, but I could chalk that up to age and closer bonding at a year old.

I know you already read about Lacey’s spay recovery, but I highly recommend a blow up donut collar. They’re awesome because they don’t restrict vision or hearing at all and no problems eating or drinking with one on. Lacey actually really seemed to like it, it was like wearing a comfy pillow! She never once had an objection to it. I think I bought the e-komg one in medium (not misspelled, lol). But I’m pretty sure all the blue donut e collars on Amazon are the exact same.

I also like the soft cones but I don’t have a good recommendation for bigger dogs. She did well with that too, but I did training with it before the spay.

I used a onesie toward the end of the 2 weeks. My concern with a onesie is that a dog can still chew at it through the fabric if they’re determined enough. I still think it’s worth buying one because it would be the most comfy option if tolerated. Lacey did not tolerate that one for more than a few days before she started trying to rip it off and stretching out the back leg holes with her teeth. It was very soft and a comfy fit on her. So I went back to the blow up collar. 


Get both em early and do some training! You might want to end up using both. How much time do you have?

Would you believe that my vet didn’t recommend a cone or any kind of preventative for pulling out stitches!?

You know I totally can sympathize with how you’re feeling about the spay. You’ll feel such a weight lifted off your shoulders when it’s done.


----------



## LoveMyRedToyPoodle (Sep 15, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’ll be 20 months this week and just a few weeks shy of 2 years old on spay day. My biggest fear is temperament changes.


Same concern here! I love my little guy just the way he is now!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Porkchop said:


> I only have Lacey to go off of, but she didn’t have a change of temperament. She became more cuddly with me in what seemed a very sudden way, but I could chalk that up to age and closer bonding at a year old.
> 
> I know you already read about Lacey’s spay recovery, but I highly recommend a blow up donut collar. They’re awesome because they don’t restrict vision or hearing at all and no problems eating or drinking with one on. Lacey actually really seemed to like it, it was like wearing a comfy pillow! She never once had an objection to it. I think I bought the e-komg one in medium (not misspelled, lol). But I’m pretty sure all the blue donut e collars on Amazon are the exact same.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don’t think a onesie would stop her if she really wanted to get at the incision. She’s so tolerant of her diaper, but one time she was desperate to lick herself and had it shredded before I even realized what she was doing...and I was in the same room!

I’ll try the inflatable donut. Our neighbours’ doodle looked so adorable in his:


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

I had a challenge finding a cone that was a big enough "lampshade" to keep Suki's long snoot from getting to her stitches. I eventually got a Comfy Cone which is padded. (Widely available, I bought mine on Amazon) It has plastic "ribbing" that keeps cone rigid, but they are removable. She also froze when I'd put the cone on her, although this suddenly being immobile wasn't necessarily a bad thing. It helped her to rest. I took some of the rigid plastic stays out of the cone so I could fold the sides back a little. I'd take the cone off if I was 100% confident I could watch her. But don't turn your back for a minute! It seemed like with in a few seconds she could get at her stitches if I wasn't watching like a hawk. She did end up compromising her stitches a little, and I worried and worried, but I kept the area clean and tried to keep her quiet. It all turned out fine. I also used a few old t-shirts. You'll find what works best for you! Good luck!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Poppy wore an adapted onesie - I made holes for her tail and so she could pee and poo. I rarely left her unwatched, and I don't recall her ever wanting to lick the wound. I'd try a onesie or recovery suit, with the donut in reserve.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Winnie wore a baby grow suit at night which we put on back to front so the poppers were at the back and we could leave the bottom bit unpopped for her tail to come out. We cut the feet off. During the day she wore something similar (onsie recovery suit) but with no arms and legs and there were poppers at the tail which we unpopped when she went to the toilet. Worked like a dream.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Well Renn is a male but when he got neutered he wore a cone for just about the full two weeks. I did take it off during the day during week 2 but when he was put to bed unsupervised I put it on him. His incision looked really red in the beginning and I could bearly look and I hated that I waited till he was so big, but in reality after about day 3 it began healing. (I was so neurotic that I took pictures early on as I was convinced it wasn't good). I don't normally get worried so easily but I was a basket case. They make better cones now and I would invest in one rather then those big ol plastic things.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

No cone for any of my girls, they all wore t-shirts that covered their incision, modified to tuck up, out of sight out of mind.


----------



## WinnieThePoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

I think it made a big difference having a laparoscopic spay as she was almost back to normal within a couple of days and the incisions were tiny. She had an umbilical hernia repair at the same time and that incision was a little bit bigger but no more than about a centimetre while the other 2 were just under a centimetre. I kept the suits on her purely because where they shaved her it was itchy and the sticky plasters kept coming off and bothering her and I just wanted to keep the wounds clean. I think I would have still used the suits if she had a conventional spay though.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

You can try buying a recovery suit, which may be more comfortable for Peggy. Try the suitical recovery suit brand


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

Mufar42 said:


> Well Renn is a male but when he got neutered he wore a cone for just about the full two weeks. I did take it off during the day during week 2 but when he was put to bed unsupervised I put it on him. His incision looked really red in the beginning and I could bearly look and I hated that I waited till he was so big, but in reality after about day 3 it began healing. (I was so neurotic that I took pictures early on as I was convinced it wasn't good). I don't normally get worried so easily but I was a basket case. They make better cones now and I would invest in one rather then those big ol plastic things.


Taking pictures of a great idea. I did that as well and texted them to a vet tech friend at one point. (For awhile I was so worried, I'd ambush anyone with my post surgery photos just to get reassurance things were looking better) I feel you Mufar, my boy was cryptorchid and the vet had difficulty finding the wayward family jewel. My pupper had A LOT of stiches. The incision site looked totally Frankenstein's Monster for days. But once they start to heal, I think the process goes quickly.


----------



## ttownjayne (Mar 30, 2014)

One more thought from our experience: With my girl Suki, when I worried the surgical area looked a little red, a friend who is an herbalist and poodle parent, suggested I buy St John's Wort oil and dab it on the incision site. You can find it at a natural foods store. The brand I bought was Herb Pharm. I do believe it helped expedite the healing. Others may disagree. Depends on your comfort level with holistic medicine. Interestingly, I've used the St John's Oil on my other poodle's chronic chapped nose and it's the only product that's improved his poor cracked snoot.


----------



## Standard Jax (Sep 15, 2020)

Jax also had a gastroplexy when he got neutered. My vet sent him home with cone if he was going to be alone but recommended to just keep an eye on him. In the end I didn’t have to put the cone on at all but someone was with him all the time for about 2 weeks. My vet told me that if a dog is properly medicated for pain they should leave the incision alone which seemed to work for Jax.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Trying out some t-shirt ideas today. Peggy thinks I’m nuts.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hypercal ointment - Hypericum (St John's wort) and Calendula (pot marigold) - has been my go-to cure for all cuts, sores and abrasions for around 50 years. I was very reassured to have it enthusiastically seconded by several of the nurses at the vets - I think I may have put them onto it originally, but too long ago for anyone to remember!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Peggy looks like she thinks you're crazy - perceptive poodle!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Asta's Mom said:


> Peggy looks like she thinks you're crazy - perceptive poodle!


She’s so funny


----------



## CieCie (Dec 27, 2020)

This is the same way our first poodle wore her tshirt after her spay. She was so layed back we really didn't have a problem with her. I can guarantee it will be completely different with Winnie!


----------



## Anne H (Apr 17, 2020)

I used a surgical recovery onesie for Sookie. She was so good about it. The recovery suit has extra cloth over the incision area. I was skeptical because Sook is such a nudge but she didn’t bite at her incision at all. I actually ordered another one once we got home so I could wash and alternate them. Thank you Amazon!


----------



## JenniferH in Goleta (Jul 18, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> She’ll be 20 months this week and just a few weeks shy of 2 years old on spay day. My biggest fear is temperament changes.


I had one of my poodles spayed at 10 yrs, no temperment changes. She was same as always.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Anne H said:


> I used a surgical recovery onesie for Sookie. She was so good about it. The recovery suit has extra cloth over the incision area. I was skeptical because Sook is such a nudge but she didn’t bite at her incision at all. I actually ordered another one once we got home so I could wash and alternate them. Thank you Amazon!


Which brand did you choose?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

JenniferH in Goleta said:


> I had one of my poodles spayed at 10 yrs, no temperment changes. She was same as always.


That’s good.  Not always the case, unfortunately.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

My spoo turns into a bucking bronco with a cone he hates it so much! I tethered him to me so I could tell if he started licking, and at night I wrapped his leash around my arm so I could tell if he woke up and started licking. I didn't get a lot of sleep for a few nights, but he healed quickly and learned not to lick within 3 days.


----------



## John J (May 14, 2020)

Hi Guys,
I just had my girl spay a few months ago. I choose to use an inexpensive body wrap. It's basically a t-shirt that ties in about five different places across her back. It worked out great. The best results I've ever had. Beats the heck out of the collars.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

John J said:


> Hi Guys,
> I just had my girl spay a few months ago. I choose to use an inexpensive body wrap. It's basically a t-shirt that ties in about five different places across her back. It worked out great. The best results I've ever had. Beats the heck out of the collars.


Do you know the brand?


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Wilson had to wear a plastic cone after his neuter because he could reach his long snout around the blow up collar. He chewed through suiticals. I know you have heard this story but, he had to wear the cone of shame for two weeks. He played that thing against the wire bars of his crate like it was a xylophone, as he bounced his crate around my bedroom. And yes, he had medication to keep him calm. At the end of the two weeks I had bruises on my shins, and the other two dogs ran from Wilson. I was so fed up with the cone that when I took it off of him, I threw it out in the yard. Our little Jack Russell ran over to it and hiked his leg on it, That pretty much summed up how we all felt. Looking back, I had not realized how much exercise Wilson was used to getting everyday. He would go outside every three hours and run around the yard for about fifteen minutes and then come back inside and be pretty mellow. Of course, while he was recovering he was not allowed this outlet.


----------



## eeeeeek (Dec 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Which brand did you choose?


the suitical recovery suit brand is quite popular for dogs


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's been a long time since I've had a poodle spayed but I don't remember any changes in any of them. My girls Holly and Noel were a bit over two years when we had them spayed. 

I also don't remember what post op precautions we took, not sure they were doing much of that back then. 

Based on my experience with my boys, and Peggy's wicked smarts, I'd go for the double dose of onesie and comfy cloud collar. My boys had no issues napping or sleeping with them on, sort of like the inflatable airplane pillows for humans . 

For humor, if you've got $20 or so to spend on photo ops, look at the Alfie line of soft cone collars. 




__





Amazon.com : alfie pet recovery collar for dogs






smile.amazon.com





I've read that part of the issue with plastic cones is how they mess with sound waves coming to the pups ears. 

Have you and your vet gone over the anesthetic and monitoring part of the procedure?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> It's been a long time since I've had a poodle spayed but I don't remember any changes in any of them. My girls Holly and Noel were a bit over two years when we had them spayed.
> 
> I also don't remember what post op precautions we took, not sure they were doing much of that back then.
> 
> ...


Those Alfie cones are soooo cute! And that totally makes sense about the plastic/accoustics. Peggy’s tolerance for certain things surprises me, but she does have her limits. If something would make me wildly uncomfortable, I expect it would have the same effect on her. So I’ll be avoiding the plastic cone at home, if possible.

A veterinary assistant did walk me through the process, but I wasn’t prepared to ask questions. She told me that the morning would start at 8:30 with a blood panel followed by pain meds. Then a short-acting injectable anesthetic followed by intubation and gas anesthetic/O2. While under she’ll receive IV fluids and antibiotics. She’ll also be microchipped. We’ll be picking her up between 3 and 4, with pain meds and a plastic cone.

Anything I should be asking them to clarify?


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

These are the things I'd be checking into if/when needed, pulled from a few medical resources:

Have an IV catheter placed in case any meds need to be administered quickly
Have a separate assistant or tech present during the anesthetic event (surgery) to monitor your dog’s vital signs and to help adjust anesthetic levels, under the direction of the veterinarian.
Other things to monitor are:
Heart rate
ECG
Temp
Blood pressure
O2 levels (pulse oximetry) (CO2 is sometimes monitored with the O2)

Monitoring should continue during recovery

These are all things done in human surgery and post surgical care and significantly reduce risk because they make immediate action possible if needed.

The type of anesthesia is something to ask about, is it a fast working/fast reversing type or other?
What effect might it have after the fact and how long would that last?

Make sure you have post operative instructions and a clear description of what to expect during immediate and extended recovery.
Ask the vet or tech to advise you what issues might require immediate medical care and what can wait til the office opens.
Have enough pain medication to get you thru several days and be sure to contact the vet if you have any concerns before going into a weekend.


and for the smile









it kept flopping over on Neo 









The cloud collars were the eventual winners in the comfort category


----------



## Jazzygirlis#12 (Jun 21, 2019)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Well, I finally booked Peggy’s spay. I’m still feeling all sorts of anxiety about it, but most pressingly I’m trying to process the advice I just got from our vet: She wants Peggy wearing a cone for _two full weeks _after the surgery. This seems excessive to me, but I know the itchy late-healing phase can be the most challenging.
> 
> If your poodle didn’t wear a cone, what method did you use? Did you use something different during the day vs. the night?


My vet gave us a large high collar that worked great...same as cone.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Jazzygirlis#12 said:


> My vet gave us a large high collar that worked great...same as cone.


Do you have a photo?


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Thank you, @Rose n Poos — for the great info AND the adorable pics.


----------



## Olive Love (Jul 22, 2020)

NJ Bob said:


> I just posted on this subject in another thread (Olive's spay).
> 
> Instead of a cone consider a onesie, I'm sure you dog will be happier; ours was.


It depends on your dog. Olive would have been happier but she loves to tear clothing so I could not trust her with one so we went for a cone for about 2 weeks.


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Do read the posts from those that refused a cone! You may very well need the info I do have to laugh. From my first experience with the bucking bronco, when they next recommended a cone, I raised my eyebrow andd requested they put it on him! Hahaha! Their reaction when they tried


----------

